

Ask HN: Which startup is crushing it - alain94040

Remember Dropbox four years ago? AirBnb after their second launch? I even remember turning down Pinterest to pitch at my meetup in 2009!<p>So which startup is crushing it this year? And equally importantly, how can you tell?
======
AznHisoka
DataSift is killing it, as is HootSuite, though I wouldn't consider them a
startup now.

~~~
Mankhool
HootSuite is killing it in a different way altogether:
[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/british-
columbia/hootsui...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/british-
columbia/hootsuite-to-review-unpaid-intern-policy-after-barrage-of-
criticism/article10839746/)

------
alain94040
In no particular order, and with no guarantees: CloudFlare, Uber, Lyft?

A criteria I use is whether non-techies use it. If the buzz is only among
Silicon Valley insiders for too long, something is wrong. That's why I'm still
not sure if Twitter will take off: I don't know anyone normal who uses it :-)

~~~
ritchiea
Still not sure if Twitter will take off? Are you kidding? What about the way
the media has embraced Twitter? Not only does virtually every journalist use
Twitter, but it's been widely incorporated into MSM broadcasts. It may not be
a medium everyone uses in the way that nearly everyone posts Facebook
statuses, but it's a medium that everyone pays attention to.

~~~
alain94040
_Are you kidding_

Did you notice my use of the smiley? That might be a hint that yes, I was
kidding.

~~~
ritchiea
hahaha my window size pushed the smiley to the next line and I missed it

------
soneca
WhatsApp. I don't know about the acquisition rumour, but the topic about it
here on HN showed that its use is dominating the markets all over the globe.

------
staunch
Stripe is the most recent YC AirBnb/Dropbox IMHO.

